# Adding Washing Instructions



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We do a lot of dtg printing and I want to add a removable label to the front of each garment with washing instructions. Something along of the labels you see on the leg of pants stating the size. They are easily removed and leave no residue.

Any suggestions where I might find something like this? I do not plan on removing any tags, just wanting washing instructions to be with each garment.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Any ideas where I might find these labels?????????????????

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just order labels with removable adhesive....

As far as a source, Google should help...
custom labels removable adhesive


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Or make them yourself with regular paper and a little spray adhesive on the back, just enough to hold 'em in place.


----------

